# Newbie - Hi all- after some advice



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Recently had a renewed interest in decent coffee after a shop called Viento opened near me and I tried some own roasted Mexico Organic beans.

My current set up - Delonghi EC820 seems to make decent coffee using Lavazza pre ground. I purchased some beans from Rave and a Hario Skerton grinder and am getting nicer tasting coffee. Although appreciate that the PF is pressurised

I want to step up in my skills and am enjoying the whole experience of making fresh coffee and am thinking of purchasing a 2nd hand Gaggia Classic - understand that I should use a nonpressurised PF cup so will pick one of these up as well.

In terms of purchasing this is there anything to look out for? Also will the manual grinder be OK or am I going to suffer?

Cheers

Kwack


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Kwack, Classic is a good choice starter machine. Have a look on here, get involved in some discussions and then you can get on to the sales thread where classics come up regularly and they are usually well looked after machines.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!

The Skerton is a bit wibbly - there are better hand grinders.

Buy from one of the known sellers on here for the Classic, might give you a little more confidence than randomer ebayer...


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Jon said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The Skerton is a bit wibbly - there are better hand grinders.
> 
> Buy from one of the known sellers on here for the Classic, might give you a little more confidence than randomer ebayer...


That's great advice - many thanks. In terms of hand grinders what would be recommended or indeed even electric ones


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

kwack said:


> That's great advice - many thanks. In terms of hand grinders what would be recommended or indeed even electric ones


Depends on budget. I think rhino/porlex are better but not right for espresso at £35 odd - I have a feld grind which is excellent; about £100. Both new.

Electric ones probably nearer £200 touch. Used.

You might get lucky and find something for £100.


----------



## kwack (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info

In terms of machines could I use a non pressurised puck in my delonghi and would that give me a decent espresso vs a gaggia classic

Cheers

Kwack


----------

